# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  Una firma rusa se instala en la localidad turolense de Sarrión para producir caviar

## NoRegistrado

> *Una compañía hispano rusa de cria de esturión ha alquilado una antigua piscifactoría del pueblo por un periodo de 20 años.
> *
> En la localidad turolense de Sarrión están de celebración y es que una compañía rusa ha decidido establecerse en el pueblo para dedicarse a la cría del esturión y a la producción de caviar. 
> 
>  La noticia supone un impulso en la economía del pueblo. La firma, Compañía Hispano Rusa del Esturión ha alquilado, por un periodo de 20 años, una antigua piscifactoría en desuso. El alcalde de la localidad, Narciso Martín, del PAR, ha afirmado que el interés de esta empresa por Sarrión "ha sido una gran noticia que además ayudará a crear empleo en la localidad".
> 
>  Por el momento la empresa esta tramitando las licencias oportunas para iniciar la actividad y es posible que en unos cinco o seis meses comiencen las obras para adecuar la piscifactoría a la cría del esturión. "Según me ha dicho la empresa, en unos meses comenzarán a traer algunos ejemplares para ver cómo se adaptan al entorno". 
> 
>  Según el máximo representante de la localidad, se espera que en un año la empresa rusa ya pueda estar produciendo, "aunque alcanzar el 100% llevará tiempo".
> ...


http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...XDi-M.Facebook

 Excelente noticia publicada por el compañero que postea en éste foro y que regenta la página de Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO.

 Todo lo que sea inversión y trabajo, bienvenido sea. A ver si les va bien y fiunciona. Yo he comido varias veces el caviar de Riofrío en Granada y a mi me parece bueno, pero he de reconocer que también me parece muy delicada y exquisita una buena tortilla de patatas sin cebolla. Pero amigos míos que sí saben un poco del tema dicen que está bastante bien.

 Siempre he pensado que ahora que hay muchas piscifactorías de trucha abandonadas por la caída del precio y por la desaparición de gran parte de las reploblaciones, no sería rentable intentar criar otro tipo de pez. Algunos clientes míos de piscifactorías han cerrado y es lamentable, porque ésta gente, además de por el negocio (nadie trabaja gratis), en parte sienten amor por los peces..

 Saludos, Miguel.

----------

